# DIY: How not to intsall your Blitzsafe adapter



## enjoi_poland (Nov 27, 2005)

THE KEY is to get radio keys. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If you dont get the radio keys you get some tool at Circuit City who tries to use the wrong keys and then refuses to use the correct keys, complains your not a paying customer and tells you to leave.








THEN you are forced to do this to get to the back of the radio.







vvv

















I'm happy to say that it is now installed and works awesome, but I am posting this so you can learn from my stupidness and mistakes. It'll save you some time. Cheers!
_Modified by enjoi_poland at 8:14 PM 12-27-2006_

_Modified by enjoi_poland at 8:15 PM 12-27-2006_


_Modified by enjoi_poland at 8:15 PM 12-27-2006_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: DIY: How not to intsall your Blitzsafe adapter (enjoi_poland)*

Looks like you had fun








I hope it all worked out for you in the end http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and yes, radio keys are the key to a headache free install 
(pun intended)
Link to 42DD 001 keys for single DIN MK4 radios








Link to 42DD 002 keys For Double VW Din radios, and newer Audi radios 








or
Link To Metra 86-9001 universal radio removal keys 
Use one set for Single Din applications, and 2 For double din applications


----------

